
Ask HN: How to stop procrastination? - botw
I am now getting used to procrastination everyday. I said to myself I need to do this tomorrow morning but then I just delayed to afternoon, the day after tomorrow, and so on. I hate myself unable to take action now.
======
jsingleton
Probably a bit meta / ironic! It could be worth avoiding HN for a while. There
are anti-procrastination settings on your user page.

This is quite a common topic here. Some discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10156240](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10156240)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10151481](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10151481)

To summarise. Don't worry. It's normal. Everyone does it. I'm doing it right
now. :)

Everyone has their own way of getting things done. I like writing to-do lists.
I draw a box next to the item that I can tick when I've done it. It's more
positive than crossing things off.

